# Ccleaner compromised to distribute malware



## Byokugen (Sep 18, 2017)

Well as the title states, last update of Ccleaner was compromised
Ccleaner was bought by Avast, amd a month after it was infected
Source: https://www.reddit.com/r/technology/comments/70tvpi/ccleaner_compromised_to_distribute_malware_for/


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Sep 18, 2017)

Ew. Avast..


----------



## Byokugen (Sep 18, 2017)

Memoir said:


> Ew. Avast..


That is why I stopped updating since July
I don't like Avast, hate it


----------



## Silverthorn (Sep 18, 2017)

I stopped using Avast a long time ago. Right now I'm just relying on Malwarebytes + Windows Defender without any trouble.


----------



## the_randomizer (Sep 18, 2017)

Good thing I haven't used it in a long time. Avast lol, they suck.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Sep 18, 2017)

Silverthorn said:


> I stopped using Avast a long time ago. Right now I'm just relying on Malwarebytes + Windows Defender without any trouble.



This. It's a reliable combo.


----------



## Byokugen (Sep 18, 2017)

Nod32 for me. I love it


----------



## the_randomizer (Sep 18, 2017)

Silverthorn said:


> I stopped using Avast a long time ago. Right now I'm just relying on Malwarebytes + Windows Defender without any trouble.



Same here, never had a single issue with either one.


----------



## RustInPeace (Sep 18, 2017)

I have had Avast for years, but got annoyed at it quarntining exe files (safe ones, trust me). I'm lazy in removing them as Malwarebytes does more for me anyways. I guess with this, I'll finally uninstall it.


----------



## nightbreed813 (Sep 18, 2017)

Ccleaner always looked shady to begin with.


----------



## Flame (Sep 18, 2017)

i have Ccleaner! i feel so dirty now .


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Sep 18, 2017)

nightbreed813 said:


> Ccleaner always looked shady to begin with.



Like the generic adware manufacturers give you when you buy their systems.


----------



## Beerus (Sep 18, 2017)

welp time to uninsall i hope my paypal didnt get hackd


----------



## GreatCrippler (Sep 18, 2017)

Not good, but not so bad as this thread plays it off. Malware Bytes + Windows Defender is ok, but Ccleaner really does do a good job of a deep clean, and will get quite a bit that both of the others would miss. To be fair, I keep it on a thumb drive, and just run it about once a month. That said, it is very helpful.


----------



## migles (Sep 18, 2017)

i don't understand why people trust microsoft defender :C


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Sep 18, 2017)

migles said:


> i don't understand why people trust microsoft defender :C



Is there a reason not to?


----------



## migles (Sep 18, 2017)

Memoir said:


> Is there a reason not to?


windows 10
microsoft


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Sep 18, 2017)

migles said:


> windows 10
> microsoft



So... No?


----------



## sp3off (Sep 18, 2017)

Was only CCleaner bought by Avast or Piriform Inc. ? Because... Hell, which software I'm gonna rely on cleaning my comp...

EDIT: Do I need to feel ashamed that I've used NOD32 and then KAV and now Avast ?


----------



## Ryccardo (Sep 18, 2017)

Memoir said:


> Is there a reason not to?


Complains at known clean Windows activators  ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Sep 18, 2017)

Ryccardo said:


> Complains at known clean Windows activators  ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


I see what you did there. :o


----------



## DarthDub (Sep 18, 2017)

What is the malware you speak of? I have Ccleaner installed and haven't noticed any.


----------



## PetitMagique (Sep 18, 2017)

Byokugen said:


> Well as the title states, last update of Ccleaner was compromised
> Ccleaner was bought by Avast, amd a month after it was infected
> Source: https://www.reddit.com/r/technology/comments/70tvpi/ccleaner_compromised_to_distribute_malware_for/


Avast...I always knew this would happen ; P


----------



## sp3off (Sep 18, 2017)

DarthDub said:


> What is the malware you speak of? I have Ccleaner installed and haven't noticed any.



Probably a variant of PUP.Unwanted.Avast.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 18, 2017)

Avast, it explains everything.
Some idiot there felt like it would be cool to inject random shit and release it for fun to public. Not surprising.


----------



## Byokugen (Sep 18, 2017)

I still wonder how they wanted to profit from it. It all sounds like a conspiracy theory but damn
And it affects 32bit systems only. Shady


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Sep 18, 2017)

Byokugen said:


> I still wonder how they wanted to profit from it. It all sounds like a conspiracy theory but damn
> And it affects 32bit systems only. Shady


That's even weirder..


----------



## the_randomizer (Sep 18, 2017)

Byokugen said:


> I still wonder how they wanted to profit from it. It all sounds like a conspiracy theory but damn
> And it affects 32bit systems only. Shady



Lol 32-bit OS, who sill uses those and why?


----------



## sp3off (Sep 18, 2017)

Floxif... Avast... C&C... Trojan... Not infected anymore. Piriform patched it not long ago.


----------



## Byokugen (Sep 18, 2017)

DarthDub said:


> What is the malware you speak of? I have Ccleaner installed and haven't noticed any.


Version 5.33 of the CCleaner app offered for download between August 15 and September 12 was modified to include the Floxif malware, according to a report published by Cisco Talos a few minutes ago.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 18, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> Lol 32-bit OS, who sill uses those and why?


*waves*
2GB of RAM.


----------



## sp3off (Sep 18, 2017)

On September 13, Piriform released CCleaner 5.34 and CCleaner Cloud version 1.07.3191 that do not contain the malicious code.

the threat has now been resolved in the sense that the rogue server is down, other potential servers are out of the control of the attacker, and we’re moving all existing CCleaner v5.33.6162 users to the latest version. Users of CCleaner Cloud version 1.07.3191 have received an automatic update. In other words, to the best of our knowledge, we were able to disarm the threat before it was able to do any harm.


Source : @Byokugen 's Reddit link.


----------



## Byokugen (Sep 18, 2017)

[QUOT


Felek666 said:


> *waves*
> 2GB of RAM.


Oh well yeah...


----------



## DarthDub (Sep 18, 2017)

Byokugen said:


> I still wonder how they wanted to profit from it. It all sounds like a conspiracy theory but damn
> And it affects 32bit systems only. Shady


It's a good thing mine is 64-bit.


----------



## the_randomizer (Sep 18, 2017)

Felek666 said:


> *waves*
> 2GB of RAM.



Oh... redacted *hides*


----------



## Sakura1 (Sep 18, 2017)

this is why i havent updated mines


----------



## Byokugen (Sep 18, 2017)

I'm not satisfied with their answer tho... I want to know how and why. But knowing Avast and their policy, that will never happen


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Sep 18, 2017)

Isn't there an alternative to Ccleaner?


----------



## migles (Sep 18, 2017)

sp3off said:


> Was only CCleaner bought by Avast or Piriform Inc. ? Because... Hell, which software I'm gonna rely on cleaning my comp...
> 
> EDIT: Do I need to feel ashamed that I've used NOD32 and then KAV and now Avast ?


as long as you didn't used AVG


----------



## Byokugen (Sep 18, 2017)

Maybe there is, but I started using it in late 2008, so I'm used to it. Lived it to ve honest. Now... i will stick to 5.30

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



migles said:


> as long as you didn't used AVG


Piriform.
And I've been using Nod32 for 12+ years, so stay cool


----------



## migles (Sep 18, 2017)

Memoir said:


> Isn't there an alternative to Ccleaner?


manually go into the temp folder and delete the files yourself
the only thing i used it for was for delete that...
yeah it cleans stuff like browsers and stuff. but i have no reason to delete thoose, and browsers got that "choose what to delete" thing already


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Sep 18, 2017)

migles said:


> manually go into the temp folder and delete the files yourself
> the only thing i used it for was for delete that...
> yeah it cleans stuff like browsers and stuff. but i have no reason to delete thoose, and browsers got that "choose what to delete" thing already



Well duh. Didn't it also delete unnecessary registry files? Tbh haven't used it in so long I don't quite remember.


----------



## Byokugen (Sep 18, 2017)

migles said:


> manually go into the temp folder and delete the files yourself
> the only thing i used it for was for delete that...
> yeah it cleans stuff like browsers and stuff. but i have no reason to delete thoose, and browsers got that "choose what to delete" thing already


No need to purge browser history? :-P


----------



## migles (Sep 18, 2017)

Memoir said:


> Well duh. Didn't it also delete unnecessary registry files? Tbh haven't used it in so long I don't quite remember.


it had a tab to clean the registry. but there was a risk about it, the software even made you save a copy of the registry before cleaning it, very rarely used it

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Byokugen said:


> No need to purge browser history? :-P


why though.. 
use a ram disk\live distro\portable browser if you don't want traces in your computer


----------



## Byokugen (Sep 18, 2017)

I never had any problems with registry being corrupted. So I'm happy with CrapCleaner


----------



## Vanth88 (Sep 18, 2017)

There's numerous alternatives to ccleaner anyways:
https://alternativeto.net/software/ccleaner/ (among a bunch others not mentioned).

I tried a few but it goes without saying be careful with the registry cleaners as some of them will accidentally delete something and your computer will blow up.


----------



## huma_dawii (Sep 18, 2017)

Oh no!! I have it installed, what should I do?


----------



## keven3477 (Sep 18, 2017)

and..... uninstalled.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Sep 18, 2017)

Vanth88 said:


> There's numerous alternatives to ccleaner anyways:
> https://alternativeto.net/software/ccleaner/ (among a bunch others not mentioned).
> 
> I tried a few but it goes without saying be careful with the registry cleaners as some of them will accidentally delete something and your computer will blow up.


I think it goes without saying that you shouldn't mess with something you know nothing about.


----------



## Abu_Senpai (Sep 18, 2017)

huma_dawii said:


> Oh no!! I have it installed, what should I do?



Same. I actually found the new update to be pretty slick.


----------



## FAST6191 (Sep 18, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> Lol 32-bit OS, who sill uses those and why?


Can be an easier way to use certain older software and hardware; lot of professional printers (a3 or even a2, 2 sided, folding, stapling, high quality colours, can print on card... all that sort of thing) and tools might have had 32 bit drivers for vista or something and can be force installed on 7 or something still which means you don't even have to try to keep XP in line of something. Also it is not like you need 16 gigs to just send something to a printer or CNC machine either.

As for the matter at hand I never really did much with ccleaner. Knew of it, probably even used it once or twice if it was installed somewhere when I got there but never had it as part of my kit or as a "install this program" and we will see if it sorts it.


----------



## CoolFangs (Sep 18, 2017)

Damn shame. Anyone know a good alternative?


----------



## DarthDub (Sep 18, 2017)

Vanth88 said:


> There's numerous alternatives to ccleaner anyways:
> https://alternativeto.net/software/ccleaner/ (among a bunch others not mentioned).
> 
> I tried a few but it goes without saying be careful with the registry cleaners as some of them will accidentally delete something and your computer will blow up.


I've used the registry cleaner in ccleaner several times and have had no issues with my computer.


----------



## Byokugen (Sep 18, 2017)

CoolFangs said:


> Damn shame. Anyone know a good alternative?


Use older version


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Sep 18, 2017)

Flame said:


> i have Ccleaner! i feel so dirty now .


Since when does bender uses anti virus? 

So can someone inform me why avast is bad?


----------



## DarthDub (Sep 18, 2017)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> Since when does bender uses anti virus?
> 
> So can someone inform me why avast is bad?


Well, if you have Windows Vista and above, it's better to just use Microsoft Security Essentials. It's first party and it's free to boot.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Sep 18, 2017)

DarthDub said:


> Well, if you have Windows Vista and above, it's better to just use Microsoft Security Essentials. It's first party and it's free to boot.


your statement doesn't explain why avast is bad.


----------



## DarthDub (Sep 18, 2017)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> your statement doesn't explain why avast is bad.


It's not necessarily bad, it's just kind of redundant to have another antivirus when you have first party one already.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Sep 18, 2017)

DarthDub said:


> It's not necessarily bad, it's just kind of redundant to have another antivirus when you have first party one already.


Okay, so like windows defender. I know is a anti virus, but that doesn't explain why people here seem to dislike avast.


----------



## the_randomizer (Sep 19, 2017)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> Okay, so like windows defender. I know is a anti virus, but that doesn't explain why people here seem to dislike avast.



Because Defender/MSE is lightweight and still effective.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Sep 19, 2017)

Again, people are quoting me and not telling me WHY IS IT BAD?


----------



## DarthDub (Sep 19, 2017)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> Again, people are quoting me and not telling me WHY IS IT BAD?


Could you stop being offtopic please? This is about CCleaner not Avast.


----------



## AbyssalMonkey (Sep 19, 2017)

DarthDub said:


> Could you stop being offtopic please? This is about CCleaner not Avast.


Honestly, it's clearly related with the


Byokugen said:


> Ccleaner was bought by Avast, amd a month after it was infected





Byokugen said:


> I don't like Avast, hate it





Silverthorn said:


> I stopped using Avast a long time ago.





the_randomizer said:


> Avast lol, they suck.





PetitMagique said:


> Avast...I always knew this would happen ; P





sp3off said:


> Floxif... Avast... C&C... Trojan...



Your defense of "don't talk about it, it doesn't have any relation" is wholly off point.  Why don't you go yelling about it to other people who made 'unrelated comments'


----------



## brickmii82 (Sep 19, 2017)

I thought Ccleaner was for registry stuff. Never used it.


----------



## Byokugen (Sep 19, 2017)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> Again, people are quoting me and not telling me WHY IS IT BAD?


It's shady business with Avast. They had a lot of controversy attached.
When they started, they logged your pc usage and send it who knows where, there was even a key logger. And virus identification, was almost none, some already stated, Avast was cleaning what ever he thought it was a virus. Had major ingame lag, i have no idea why
Oh, almost forgot "virus signature has been updated"
That speech....


----------



## Futurdreamz (Sep 19, 2017)

Honestly at this point pretty much every third-party maintenance/security program is irrelevent, Windows 10 does a pretty good job of maintaining itself. This is actually pretty good evidence that "if it isn't broke don't fix it" is TERRIBLE advice when applied to computers. For years and years people had been advocating CCleaner and all sort of programs to maintain your system, when in reality all they do is be redundant and increase your vulnerability envelope.


----------



## Localhorst86 (Sep 19, 2017)

Oh I remember this tool from my youth where I thought it makes any difference. I have not been using the tool for almost a decade now, I have no need for useless software that pretends to do meaningfull stuff.


----------



## brickmii82 (Sep 19, 2017)

Again, what the hell was Ccleaner for?

I use Kaspersky, no issues since 09 when I learned about them.


----------



## Jayro (Sep 19, 2017)

Memoir said:


> Is there a reason not to?


Well yeah, I got some nasty malware last week that completely locked defender behind some group policies, and nothing I did to fix it worked. Ended up reinstalling Windows because of a really nasty rootkit and some trojans.

(the risks of software downloads from dodgy Russian sites.) ¯\_(ツ)_/¯

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



brickmii82 said:


> Again, what the hell was Ccleaner for?
> 
> I use Kaspersky, no issues since 09 when I learned about them.


Ccleaner isn't for virus or malware removal, but disk cleanup to give you space back, and to unclutter and fix registry errors. It clears caches of Windows temp, apps, recycle bin, old windows installs (windows.old), etc.


----------



## the_randomizer (Sep 19, 2017)

Jayro said:


> Well yeah, I got some nasty malware last week that completely locked defender behind some group policies, and nothing I did to fix it worked. Ended up reinstalling Windows because of a really nasty rootkit and some trojans.
> 
> (the risks of software downloads from dodgy Russian sites.) ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
> 
> ...



Never trusted registry cleaning, it's a potentially risky thing to have software do it for you.


----------



## RY0M43CH1Z3N (Sep 19, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> Never trusted registry cleaning, it's a potentially risky thing to have software do it for you.



Without the acknoledge that what are you doing better not use it. You can crack some in your OS or some applications.


----------



## Localhorst86 (Sep 19, 2017)

brickmii82 said:


> Again, what the hell was Ccleaner for?
> 
> I use Kaspersky, no issues since 09 when I learned about them.


CCleaner is nothing but snake oil.


----------



## Byokugen (Sep 19, 2017)

Localhorst86 said:


> CCleaner is nothing but snake oil.


Well not really. It cleans a lot of junk you dont need. Temporary files and stuff. If you are scared to touch temp files in windows, appdata folder, it's ideal for ya. Registry cleaning can be avoided if you are scared.


----------



## Localhorst86 (Sep 19, 2017)

Byokugen said:


> Well not really. It cleans a lot of junk you dont need. Temporary files and stuff. If you are scared to touch temp files in windows, appdata folder, it's ideal for ya. Registry cleaning can be avoided if you are scared.


There are on-board tools that come with windows that will clear temporary data. No need for a third party tool to do that.

The claim that cleaning your registry will make your PC faster in any noticeable way can be counted as FUD which makes the registry cleaner part of CCleaner snake oil. Cleaning your registry is almost never needed unless you're using your system wrong.


----------



## linuxares (Sep 19, 2017)

Localhorst86 said:


> There are on-board tools that come with windows that will clear temporary data. No need for a third party tool to do that.
> 
> The claim that cleaning your registry will make your PC faster in any noticeable way can be counted as FUD which makes the registry cleaner part of CCleaner snake oil. Cleaning your registry is almost never needed unless you're using your system wrong.


You are both in the wrong and the right!

Today, no. You're harddrives are SSD and blazing fast. What mostly can cause issues today with a registry is uninstalled junk left in the registry. It's not a major issue, but doesn't hurt to clean it sometime, most of the time you will wipe your harddrive before this even being an issue.

But in the past, with XP and below. Yes, a registry cleaner was a very useful tool. Those windows versions where terrible with their registry setups and could actually slow down your computer a lot because there can be loads of junk left in the start etc. that haven't been removed properly. Mechnical drives was the biggest factor.


----------



## FAST6191 (Sep 19, 2017)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> Again, people are quoting me and not telling me WHY IS IT BAD?


https://www.theregister.co.uk/2014/11/08/bofh_2014_episode_11/
Covers how antivirus goes in the real world. All brands, all types.

By and large if you get a virus on your machine you have failed long before then, and anti virus is mainly there as it might sort of help, maybe and your machine should hopefully be powerful enough that you don't notice it running in the background. It was quite useful in the 90s before we all got networked machines and things transferred on floppy discs, once the internet started rising it was almost essential, ever since the virus writers got better at their trade (if you get someone writing one virus it was OK, polymorphic code, virus generation kits and compiler level obfuscation gets invented and they had no hope of keeping up any more) the AV companies were fighting a losing battle even if they were vaguely competent (a big ask in that world).


----------



## Localhorst86 (Sep 19, 2017)

linuxares said:


> You are both in the wrong and the right!
> 
> Today, no. You're harddrives are SSD and blazing fast. What mostly can cause issues today with a registry is uninstalled junk left in the registry. It's not a major issue, but doesn't hurt to clean it sometime, most of the time you will wipe your harddrive before this even being an issue.
> 
> But in the past, with XP and below. Yes, a registry cleaner was a very useful tool. Those windows versions where terrible with their registry setups and could actually slow down your computer a lot because there can be loads of junk left in the start etc. that haven't been removed properly. Mechnical drives was the biggest factor.



Again, the claim that the registry needs to be cleaned at some point is a myth. SSD or HDD performance doesn't matter at all here.

If it wasn't snake oil there would be serious benchmark tests and objective results. Fact is, there aren't. All "benchmarks" comparing startup times between registry cleaners are almost universaly done by companies providing these cleaners. And always *their* cleaner will perform better than <insertcompetitorhere>. Just see here: https://www.macecraft.com/registry-cleaner-benchmark-study/. Of course their benchmark results will tell you that suddenly Windows boots 50% faster whereas their competitor, CCleaner only shaves off a few seconds, if at all.

Your registry is a database containing hundreds of thousands of key entries, yet it will only clock in at a few dozen Megabytes (mine is now 5 years old, never cleaned and 135Mb in size). Even if your registry contained lots of orphaned keys. You won't be able to make a dent by reducing it's volume by a few dozen entries.
You will certainly not be able to fix any crashes by using a registry cleaner.

furhter reading (results obtained by googling for "registry cleaning benchmark")
http://www.makeuseof.com/tag/registry-cleaner-difference/
https://www.howtogeek.com/171633/why-using-a-registry-cleaner-wont-speed-up-your-pc-or-fix-crashes/
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Registry_cleaner#Metrics_of_performance_benefit
https://bitsum.com/regcleanerfacts.php


----------



## Futurdreamz (Sep 19, 2017)

linuxares said:


> You are both in the wrong and the right!
> 
> Today, no. You're harddrives are SSD and blazing fast. What mostly can cause issues today with a registry is uninstalled junk left in the registry. It's not a major issue, but doesn't hurt to clean it sometime, most of the time you will wipe your harddrive before this even being an issue.
> 
> But in the past, with XP and below. Yes, a registry cleaner was a very useful tool. Those windows versions where terrible with their registry setups and could actually slow down your computer a lot because there can be loads of junk left in the start etc. that haven't been removed properly. Mechnical drives was the biggest factor.


No. the biggest factor was that Windows XP allowed free access to the registry for all third-party programs. Windows 10 no longer allows that level of access.

Maybe long ago in the distant past CCleaner made some benefit, but nowadays it is nothing more then snake oil


----------



## Byokugen (Sep 19, 2017)

I have never stated that registry cleaning will speed up pc...


----------



## the_randomizer (Sep 19, 2017)

Byokugen said:


> Well not really. It cleans a lot of junk you dont need. Temporary files and stuff. If you are scared to touch temp files in windows, appdata folder, it's ideal for ya. Registry cleaning can be avoided if you are scared.



I'd rather trust manual cleaning than some program cleaning it for me and removing something that's vital and forcing a complete reinstall. And yes CCleaner did do that to me once a long time ago. Very rarely do you have to clean the registry and even then, benefits are minimal at best.


----------



## DeadlyFoez (Sep 19, 2017)

Felek666 said:


> *waves*
> 2GB of RAM.


Jesus christ monkey balls. Forget donating to those affected by hurricanes, donate to this poor mother fucker instead and get him up to the 21st century.


----------



## Localhorst86 (Sep 19, 2017)

Byokugen said:


> I have never stated that registry cleaning will speed up pc...


and no one claimed you did. You claimed it cleans lots of junk and therefore isn't snake-oil to which I replied that windows comes with on board tools to clean temporary files. That makes that part of CCleaner useless.
I then went on to take CCLeaner further appart and making my position clear as to why I called it snake-oil: the second prominent feature of CCleaner is it's registry cleaner which is rather useless. Just like the first feature.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Sep 19, 2017)

Localhorst86 said:


> and no one claimed you did. You claimed it cleans lots of junk and therefore isn't snake-oil to which I replied that windows comes with on board tools to clean temporary files. That makes that part of CCleaner useless.
> I then went on to take CCLeaner further appart and making my position clear as to why I called it snake-oil: the second prominent feature of CCleaner is it's registry cleaner which is rather useless. Just like the first feature.


Onboard tools to clean temp and junk files that aren't automated and don't always get everything.


----------



## Localhorst86 (Sep 19, 2017)

Memoir said:


> Onboard tools to clean temp and junk files that aren't automated and don't always get everything.


I decided to give your claim a semi-scientific test (to the extent that is possible with one computer). So what I did was download CCleaner (portable), then use the windows on-board tools to clean temporary files. I then ran CCleaner to Analyze what it can find.

Interesting fact #1: It found a whole whopping 839MB to clean up - "Now that's a lot" one might think and I was suprised at first. I was expecting it to find something as surely no tool, downloaded or on-board is all encompasing (sp?) but I wasn't expecting almost an entire Gigabyte worth of data. But looking further into it, I found:
interesting fact #2: From these 839Mb of files 800Mb are allocated to "Utilities - NVIDIA Install files". Now, there's a reason I keep these specific install files on my Laptop and I wouldn't want those deleted at all. Why in gods name CCleaner decides that I am not going to need these files that are very important to me is beyond me. But hey, I can disable that. So we're now down to 39Mb of remaining files that CCleaner could clean that the windows on board tools could not.

Now you might want to call me wastefull, but let me point out: the last time I actually cleaned my harddrive was over a year ago. Way over a year ago... But 39Mb of storage space over a timeframe of, say, 1.5 years is
a) not worth anyones time
b) insubstantial enough to qualify *not* installing additional software on your PC that might introduce security flaws, adware or even malware.
c) potentially risking important data (see my specific example about NVIDIA install files that I actually need to keep.


----------



## sp3off (Sep 19, 2017)

migles said:


> as long as you didn't used AVG



I've not used AVG nah, but I've looked at it and with all the drama it had also, I thought I would not use it.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



AbyssalMonkey said:


> Your defense of "don't talk about it, it doesn't have any relation" is wholly off point.  Why don't you go yelling about it to other people who made 'unrelated comments'



... The fact that you didn't took all my post when I was saying that Piriform patched CCleaner, you made your post by having a point that is untrue with me.

I've only resumed the post that Byokugen posted, if you haven't saw it. And you made yourself off topic by denonciating off topic posts.


----------



## the_randomizer (Sep 19, 2017)

Used MalwareBytes and MSE for years, haven't had a single issue aside from a small no. of false positives. *shrug*.


----------



## Byokugen (Sep 19, 2017)

Localhorst86 said:


> I decided to give your claim a semi-scientific test (to the extent that is possible with one computer). So what I did was download CCleaner (portable), then use the windows on-board tools to clean temporary files. I then ran CCleaner to Analyze what it can find.
> 
> Interesting fact #1: It found a whole whopping 839MB to clean up - "Now that's a lot" one might think and I was suprised at first. I was expecting it to find something as surely no tool, downloaded or on-board is all encompasing (sp?) but I wasn't expecting almost an entire Gigabyte worth of data. But looking further into it, I found:
> interesting fact #2: From these 839Mb of files 800Mb are allocated to "Utilities - NVIDIA Install files". Now, there's a reason I keep these specific install files on my Laptop and I wouldn't want those deleted at all. Why in gods name CCleaner decides that I am not going to need these files that are very important to me is beyond me. But hey, I can disable that. So we're now down to 39Mb of remaining files that CCleaner could clean that the windows on board tools could not.
> ...


Dude... if you want those nvidia files so badly, keep the downloaded file itself, half the size. 
Is ccleaner useful, yes it is
Do you need it, no you don't.


----------



## sp3off (Sep 19, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> Used MalwareBytes and MSE for years, haven't had a single issue aside from a small no. of false positives. *shrug*.



Isn't MSE kinda.... dead right now ? Like, not a big number of AV testers use it, and it's not that mentioned. Even MS does not link it.


----------



## Localhorst86 (Sep 19, 2017)

Byokugen said:


> Dude... if you want those nvidia files so badly, keep the downloaded file itself, half the size.
> Is ccleaner useful, yes it is
> Do you need it, no you don't.


Is it snake oil? Yes.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Sep 19, 2017)

Localhorst86 said:


> Is it snake oil? Yes.



You really have no idea what snake oil is... It's kind of pathetic at this point.

CCleaner does what it needs to. It doesn't claim to magically make your PC better. Don't pretend it does.


----------



## Localhorst86 (Sep 19, 2017)

Memoir said:


> You really have no idea what snake oil is... It's kind of pathetic at this point.
> 
> CCleaner does what it needs to. It doesn't claim to magically make your PC better. Don't pretend it does.



It doesn't? It's, like, right in the center of their homepage:



> CCleaner is the number-one tool for cleaning your PC.
> It protects your privacy and makes your computer faster and more secure!



It doesn't protect your privacy,
it doesn't make your computer faster
and it certainly doesn't make it more secure as proven by this news.


----------



## Touko White (Sep 19, 2017)

sp3off said:


> Isn't MSE kinda.... dead right now ? Like, not a big number of AV testers use it, and it's not that mentioned. Even MS does not link it.


MS doesn't link it because they want Windows Defender to be part of the reason why people should get Windows 8.1 or above...


----------



## the_randomizer (Sep 19, 2017)

sp3off said:


> Isn't MSE kinda.... dead right now ? Like, not a big number of AV testers use it, and it's not that mentioned. Even MS does not link it.



I don't have Windows 10, so no, it's not dead *shrug*.   I have no compelling reason to be on Windows 10 right now.


----------



## Xabring (Sep 19, 2017)

Flame said:


> i have Ccleaner! i feel so dirty now .


me too...but I got 5.31 so no issues there.


Byokugen said:


> Version 5.33 of the CCleaner app offered for download between August 15 and September 12 was modified to include the Floxif malware, according to a report published by Cisco Talos a few minutes ago.



glad I still got 5.31



sp3off said:


> On September 13, Piriform released CCleaner 5.34 and CCleaner Cloud version 1.07.3191 that do not contain the malicious code.
> 
> the threat has now been resolved in the sense that the rogue server is down, other potential servers are out of the control of the attacker, and we’re moving all existing CCleaner v5.33.6162 users to the latest version. Users of CCleaner Cloud version 1.07.3191 have received an automatic update. In other words, to the best of our knowledge, we were able to disarm the threat before it was able to do any harm.
> 
> ...



Still not gonna update...always used the zip version anyway.



Sakura1 said:


> this is why i havent updated mines


Clever Girl!



migles said:


> manually go into the temp folder and delete the files yourself
> the only thing i used it for was for delete that...
> yeah it cleans stuff like browsers and stuff. but i have no reason to delete thoose, and browsers got that "choose what to delete" thing already



I use ccleaner not for my system, but mainly for Other's systems, since it sometimes removes malware by simply erasing self-resurrecting starting programs. Ironic, I know.


----------



## Futurdreamz (Sep 19, 2017)

Memoir said:


> You really have no idea what snake oil is... It's kind of pathetic at this point.
> 
> *CCleaner does what it needs to*. It doesn't claim to magically make your PC better. Don't pretend it does.


which is... what, exactly?
You seem to have some sort of personal use case for CCleaner and why it is good, while everyone else seems to agree on use cases where CCleaner is either redundant, irrelevant, or dangerous.


----------



## Byokugen (Sep 19, 2017)

Futurdreamz said:


> which is... what, exactly?
> You seem to have some sort of personal use case for CCleaner and why it is good, while everyone else seems to agree on use cases where CCleaner is either redundant, irrelevant, or dangerous.


Whit a click of a button deletes temp files, search history, cache etc. I've been using it for many moons and many others as well. So yeah, it did a good job, will I stop using it, probably. 
Maybe it is dangerous now, but it was pretty cool when.I started using it.
I'm sorry that Avast bought the company, but hey, who care about what I think.


----------



## sp3off (Sep 20, 2017)

Touko White said:


> MS doesn't link it because they want Windows Defender to be part of the reason why people should get Windows 8.1 or above...



Well then. I already knew that Windows Defender now is preinstalled everywhere, and since I'm an Insider, there's also a Windows Defender "control guard" that you CANNOT delete.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


  This is what I'm talking about. Basically it checks uf the AV is working, if Edge (even if you don't use it) has got his proper and "secure" settings, if the firewall is working correctly and even if you are updated.

(this is my actual screen with the need to update for me (Redstone 4 awaiting me for update))


----------



## Byokugen (Sep 20, 2017)

Oh yeah, another big update...


----------



## Futurdreamz (Sep 20, 2017)

I wish I got into Skip Ahead...


----------



## Byokugen (Sep 20, 2017)

Futurdreamz said:


> I wish I got into Skip Ahead...


It's pending on my pc. And it will wait :-)


----------



## YeezusWalks (Sep 20, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> Used MalwareBytes and MSE for years, haven't had a single issue aside from a small no. of false positives. *shrug*.


My dad uses avg ._. 
(why haven't i installed MalwareBytes + MSE on that computer yet... his computer is a slow mess.)


----------



## Byokugen (Sep 20, 2017)

Supershadic1000000 said:


> My dad uses avg ._.
> (why haven't i installed MalwareBytes + MSE on that computer yet... his computer is a slow mess.)


Wait for him to go to bed, install = $$$ profit


----------



## YeezusWalks (Sep 20, 2017)

Byokugen said:


> Wait for him to go to bed, install = $$$ profit


what would be the most efficient way to get rid of the trash like bloatware? (sorry if this is a bit offtopic)


----------



## Beerus (Sep 20, 2017)

strange i did a pc clean and malwarebytes didnt find any new malware it said 0 threats found


----------



## Byokugen (Sep 20, 2017)

Supershadic1000000 said:


> what would be the most efficient way to get rid of the trash like bloatware? (sorry if this is a bit offtopic)


Just uninstall everything you know you don't need/use
That's it, no need for 3rd party software


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Sep 20, 2017)

Supershadic1000000 said:


> what would be the most efficient way to get rid of the trash like bloatware? (sorry if this is a bit offtopic)


Revo Uninstaller. Trust me it's magical. It's not the quickest but it's the most thorough


----------



## dAVID_ (Sep 20, 2017)

I use Symantec, the only problem is that it detects 'potentially' malicious files as malware, but you can configure the insight. I don't really like CCcleaner.

Also, why do I have a BitDefender ad while typing this?c Weird.


----------



## Byokugen (Sep 20, 2017)

I just use plain old uninstall programs from control panel, and yeah, ccleaner :-P


----------

